# SBGX337 Quartz Diver



## Spencer70

It’s just arrived


----------



## Spencer70

I knew the dial would look better in real life than the web pics


----------



## Spencer70

Fits my 7 inch wrist very well.


----------



## pkincy

The bst thing about the incoming is you can use it to set your Sub every week or 2 rather than having to bother with Time.is.

Love the new one.


----------



## Chingoo

Love the color scheme on this. Suits your wrist well, but loved to have a 40mm of this. Wonder how it compares to your rolex


----------



## ahonobaka

Damn nice pickup, the blue was what I was eyeing as well :X

It actually looks smaller than anticipated next to the GMT and SLA


----------



## that 1 guy

That is a beautiful watch I have the folks at my local (Seattle) Grand Seiko AD looking into when or if they can get one in to look at.


----------



## trott3r

What is the size? Greater than 42mm i would imagine


----------



## trott3r

Boo 43.6mm


----------



## mattmartin

Congratulations! I have the 335 and love it. Wear it in good health.


----------



## HiggsBoson

trott3r said:


> Boo 43.6mm


I agree. If it were 40 mm, I'd have one on my wrist now.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Congratulations. That is a really nice looking watch. :-! To me, it'd be perfect if it were available in 40mm. I think it's probably
a little on the large size for me with skinny 17cm wrists.


----------



## berni29

Hi 

That looks really nice. Love the case! 

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffreyt

That's so pretty! I'm envious, along with a small touch of jealousy. 

Congratulations!

Jeff


----------



## Nokie

Beautiful dial and depth. Nice pictures as well.


----------



## MLJinAK

Oh my goodness!!!! I take 3 months off looking at watches and completely miss this!!!! 

Awesome acquisition!! Simply amazing!


----------



## jandrese

Fantastic. I thought, well, I have the prior quartz diver (white dial) so I don't need one of these new ones. I think you changed that!


----------



## Unc Sam

Looks smart!


----------



## Spencer70

FYI a size comparison


----------



## Josh R.

I love the angular case on the diver with the case finishing. Looks great.


----------



## eric198324

I am soooo close to buying the SBGX335 Om. How does this model wear? I saw another poster purchased the 335, and if possible I've the hear their thoughts as well. 

Spencer - Any chance you could provide a mini review? I'd love to hear more about this one ahead of making a buying decision. It looks amazing! I love the case design. 

Thanks!


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Like the blue dial - first time I have seen. Congratulations!


----------



## Spencer70

Mini review coming up this weekend. It wears comfortably for me, has a nice balance. I’ll get some comparison shots with other watches. I don’t regret buying this one. Watch this space....


----------



## eric198324

Good deal, Spencer. I'll stay tuned. I appreciate you taking the time to provide a review. Also, can you speak to how the numeral minute markers aesthetically work in the metal. It's the only thing providing me the slight bit of pause from moving forward with the purchase. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spencer70

I thought I would send some photos comparing the SBGX337 to some other watches you might be familiar with. I will post a few times today.


----------



## Spencer70

Some close-ups. Taken with my iPhone X on zoom mode.


----------



## Spencer70

Bracelet on the wrist is comfortable, easily adjusted (with the flexibility of the diver extension) and balances the watch nicely.
The brushed and polished finish is very high quality.


----------



## Spencer70

SPB051 compared


----------



## Spencer70

Turtle comparison


----------



## Spencer70

SPB052 SBGX337 SPRB11


----------



## Spencer70

SBBN027 vs SBGX337 both quartz, both with a touch of yellow. 7C46 vs 9F61. The Tuna is a tough little cookie.


----------



## Spencer70

SBDX013 Emperor


----------



## Spencer70

PAM00630 44mm vs 43.6mm


----------



## Spencer70

SRPB19J1 is 44.3mm and 12.5mm thick compared the the 337 at 43.6 and 13mm. Both 22mm lug space.


----------



## Spencer70

The Rolex 116718LN is 40mm, lug to lug is 47.8, height is 12mm. SBGX337 is 43.6mm lug to lug is 50.6mm height is 13mm. 
The Rolex is the benchmark size for a modern sports watch. It has quite a flat case, whilst the GS has a little more curvature lug to lug. 
If a modern Rolex sports watch fits your wrist the 337 will as well. It is bigger and taller, but only a little bit. The Rolex fits under a cuff more easily, and the gold makes it heavier. 
Both classics in their own way. 
I know it’s new but the Grand Seiko case finishing is excellent.


----------



## Spencer70

My mini review is taking the form of lots of photos with few comments. Doing this from my phone. 
This Omega Seamaster is from a time when Omega made some beautiful watches(60s). 
It is 34mm wide with an 18mm lug width. 
I prefer the old Seamaster to the current Bond watch. 
I know which of these two I’d be happy to swim with.


----------



## Spencer70

Other shots including the Emperor Tuna and an SKX009.


----------



## eric198324

Wow. Thanks, Spencer! This is extremely helpful. You've taken some wonderful photos, much better than I've previously seen. 

Out of all of the comparison shots the only two watches I have any familiarity with are the SBDX017 and the SKX. I've previously sold the SBDX, on about 4 occasions, because I thought it just wore a bit to heavy and tall, and I didn't really care for the bracelet. How do you feel the SBGX compares to the SBDX? 

After what you've posted thus far I am completely convinced I'll be picking up the SBGX335. Now I just need to find a source. 

Thanks again!


----------



## HiggsBoson

Yup, as I said before, that's an awesome diver. :-! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Spencer70

The SBGX337 is much nicer then the SBDX017 IMHO. 
The 017 is 44mm and 14.6mm thick with 20mm lug width. Lug to lug us 50mm. The case flares out at the side before it tapers back to where the bezel begins. 
I love the 017, but it is top heavy, the bracelet is ok but I prefer it on rubber or a nato strap. 
I have yet to take the SBGX337 off it’s bracelet, and perhaps I never will because the balance is so right. 
The GS case and bracelet finishing is a step up from the 017. 
But more than anything I think it’s the beautifully balanced time only dial with no date that swings it. 
The 9s movement gives superb accuracy without concern and it’s a super tough watch.
So with either the SBGX335 337 or 339 you can’t go wrong. I took a chance with the blue dial and have no regrets. 
Cheers.


----------



## Triton9

Spencer70 said:


> FYI a size comparison


The short lug actually makes this 44mm watch looks smaller than usual. Just like how a Seiko Tuna 48mm fits well on most wrist with an almost non existent lug.


----------



## that 1 guy

Spencer70 thank you for taking the time to post all those comparison pictures, they really highlight the proportions nicely.


----------



## Mark355

HiggsBoson said:


> I agree. If it were 40 mm, I'd have one on my wrist now.


Yep, I was so exicted when these were announced, especially for the blue dial. Then I saw the diameter and sighed out loud.


----------



## eric198324

Thank you, Spencer. Your explanation of how SBGX compares to the SBDX is very helpful! I'll post the pictures of mine when I am able to procure one. 

Chris


----------



## matthew P

does indeed look to wear smaller


----------



## eric198324

I know everyone is wishing this one was 40mm, but let's be honest Grand Seiko/Seiko designs bigger dive watches. I'd love this one to be closer to 40mm too, but that's not what GS does with their sports watches.


----------



## Spencer70

Have a look at these comparison pics with the 45mm SLA033, both watches are 13mm in height.


----------



## Spencer70

Which do you prefer?


----------



## pkincy

Nice watch, and I am far from being a Rolex fanboy, but the clear leader in this space is the Submariner. Not my kind of watch but if I was ever to go there it would be the Sub w/date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR

trott3r said:


> Boo 43.6mm


LOL...Since when does any GS or Seiko for that matter wear to size...they always wear smaller given the L2L and usually the curved lugs...all the pics are great but you can only really tell in person on the size and I bet if some of you went into an AD and popped one on you'd guess it was smaller than it is...but I known one thing for certain..with the scale of the watch and given how wide the bezel in relation to the size of the face is...if it were 40mm the face would be too small. Overall the GS looks smaller than the 007 which is 42 & change and that watch wears like a 40...and is frankly one of the most comfortable watches I've ever worn...but GS did a lovely job here that's for sure.


----------



## Spencer70

The non-date Rolex Submariner is a really great watch. You can have a blue and black SBGX335 and 337 for the same retail price though. And you can actually buy a seiko at retail, or just below. 
You could have one on the bracelet and one on a rubber strap.... 
tempting....


----------



## zetaplus93

Thank you Spencer for all the wonderful photos, especially those compared with the MM300 and GMT Master. Beautiful case and design, though sadly too big for me based on the GMT and MM300 shots. 

It’s funny to note that while other watchmakers are moving towards smaller watches, Seiko/GS continues their march with huge dive watches. Perhaps this is how they differentiate with the competition.

Here’s hoping GS comes out with dive watches that wear like a BB58 or 116610 in the near future.


----------



## berni29

Hi

I really do not think the GS divers are that big. They need some size to be functional as dive watches.

As I type this I am wearing a 39mm watch with rotating rotating bezel, and honestly, it’s a bit small to take diving.

Also I think the GS divers are at least the match of the Rolex equivalents, if not better.

But that’s just me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchang81

Looks nice. I like the looks better than my former sbgx117 if not a bit more generic styling. I get the whole "wears smaller," but these are still chunky watches for better or worse.


----------



## kamonjj

Awesome comparative thread! I love seeing the new 9f next to many different options. Thanks for that.


----------



## thetony007

what is the lug size on this if you were to get a strap? I'm assuming 22mm?


----------



## kiwi.bloke

The 43.6mm width is being measured from the across the case - 9 to 3? No SBGX115/7 to compare it against?


----------



## Spencer70

Yes, 22mm Lug Width and 43.6mm across the case 3-9. 
If anyone wants to send either an SBGX115 or SBGX117 to me I'll be delighted to do some comparison shots. (The white dial is my favourite!)


----------



## thetony007

Just ordered mine last night and it has been shipped out. 
So psyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyched! Can't wait to get this!
What's the material for the bezel on this? From the images, I'm guessing that it's ceramic but just wanted to make sure


----------



## DHPSU

thetony007 said:


> Just ordered mine last night and it has been shipped out.
> So psyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyched! Can't wait to get this!
> What's the material for the bezel on this? From the images, I'm guessing that it's ceramic but just wanted to make sure


Congrats. Nice watch. I don't believe it's ceramic. It looks like the same bezel material as the previous generation. I think it's a DLC type coating. I have the SBGX115, definitely not ceramic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin

Bezel is stainless steel with a hard coating. Same as the spring drive and hibeat GS divers bezels, the mm600 bezel, the darth and emperor tunas cases, and the 300m tunas case/bezel depending on model.


----------



## thetony007

Ah, thanks for the clarification. 
I'll share thoughts once I get the watch and let you know how it goes. Got a thing for tool watches and this one just blew me away in images.


----------



## mattmartin

I have the black dialed 335 and love it. Been onwrist for 5 weeks now and its my clear favorite. You'll love yours i hope. The watch is a true high end tool watch with premium finishing. It instills great confidence in its looks and abilities to handle anything and look nice in the process.



thetony007 said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification.
> I'll share thoughts once I get the watch and let you know how it goes. Got a thing for tool watches and this one just blew me away in images.


----------



## thetony007

So received the watch today. I just got around to resizing this and its on the wrist.
Couple of things I noticed (been 2 hours or so):

1. Bracelet - sturdy but ... wriggly. Did a gap test and I feel that it definitely rattles. I use an Explorer II modern as my daily wear and comparing the two, there definitely is noticeable difference between them. I know that the modern Rolex bracelets are known for their build quality so it's a tough bar to compare with but I rate the Explorer II bracelet 9 and this SBGX337 gets an 8

2. Clasp / Diver Extension - Not really a fan for 2 reasons. (1) It "accidentally" extends itself every time I take the watch on and off by 1-2 clicks (weird mechanism design). (2) The thickness is visually and physically evident. Typing on a keyboard, I can feel my left wrist is lifted up. 

3. Polishing - This Zaratsu hand polishing is fantastic. I like the finishing and it's nice to know that this was really crafted by a master. I feel that even the scratches I am going to get on this will give this its on distinctive look.

4. Dial color - The tone is bright for sure - I need more time on this. My room is dark and I did get a chance to observe the watch under direct sunlight during lunch today. I need to give it more time for me to make a proper conclusion on this.


My overall first impressions are .. mixed to be honest. The high price I paid on this has me feeling a little confused. I own 2 Seikos - a Baby Tuna and an SKX007 - and as crazy as this may sound, my first impressions of the SBGX337 is "is this really worth that much more?"
Will let this sit with me for a week at least and I'll come back to share more decisive and in-depth thoughts.

ADDITIONAL COMMENT:
I also really am not a fan of how this bracelet needs to be resized using a pin instead of screw. Resizing took longer then it should have. Argh.


----------



## jandrese

Fresh, thanks for the honest assessment of the watch. Sometimes watches grow on us and other times, well...


----------



## blowlamp

I never understand the Rolex/GS bracelet comparisons. Are commenters saying that they think GS can't make a 'stiff' bracelet like those on modern Rolex?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

blowlamp said:


> I never understand the Rolex/GS bracelet comparisons. Are commenters saying that they think GS can't make a 'stiff' bracelet like those on modern Rolex?


Not to mention most Rolex models are at least 2-3 times as much as this HAQ diver, so not exactly apples to apples.


----------



## thetony007

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Not to mention most Rolex models are at least 2-3 times as much as this HAQ diver, so not exactly apples to apples.


When you are talking about high end level watches that both cost at least $4,000 and upwards, the difference in price should not necessarily mean that the comparisons are of unequal status. They both are using similar end materials that are aiming for the same to similar level of product output.
We are not comparing movements here which then in the case, would not be "exactly apples to apples".

A Patek Philipe Nautilus which costs minimum 4 times more than the base Oyster Perpetual 39 does not have a better bracelet then Rolex.
The similarity to all of the mentioned watches are that they all fall under the broad tree of being a Sports Watch.

I am contrasting the difference in the two styles and since the bar has been set high by Rolex, it's only natural that the GS gets measured by it. It's not because they are "stiff" - it's that the heft, motion and sturdiness of the bracelet is just that good.
I (now) own both a Rolex and GS so I was definitely comparing them to each other. I'm not saying that GS is of poor quality but when comparing it to Rolex, I was expecting that it would be similar or equal in terms of quality but it's not.
That's all I was saying.


----------



## WatchesandBracelets

I guess I’ve been living under a rock because this is the first time I’ve seen this Grand Seiko Diver. Thanks for sharing because this is going on the need list.


----------



## blowlamp

thetony007 said:


> When you are talking about high end level watches that both cost at least $4,000 and upwards, the difference in price should not necessarily mean that the comparisons are of unequal status. They both are using similar end materials that are aiming for the same to similar level of product output.
> We are not comparing movements here which then in the case, would not be "exactly apples to apples".
> 
> A Patek Philipe Nautilus which costs minimum 4 times more than the base Oyster Perpetual 39 does not have a better bracelet then Rolex.
> The similarity to all of the mentioned watches are that they all fall under the broad tree of being a Sports Watch.
> 
> *I am contrasting the difference in the two styles and since the bar has been set high by Rolex, it's only natural that the GS gets measured by it. It's not because they are "stiff" - it's that the heft, motion and sturdiness of the bracelet is just that good.
> I (now) own both a Rolex and GS so I was definitely comparing them to each other. I'm not saying that GS is of poor quality but when comparing it to Rolex, I was expecting that it would be similar or equal in terms of quality but it's not.*
> That's all I was saying.


Both makes of bracelet use solid stainless steel so the heft will be similar. I suggest you compare them again, but this time notice how much more attention GS has given to the shaping, blending and polishing of each link. The Rolex uses three pieces of metal per link that are solidly joined first and then satin-finished as a whole, by contrast, GS links are individually finished and when assembled the centre link is slightly raised to give a greater sense of depth - the centre link can also articulate independantly from the other two.

The 'gap test' - where one checks for play in the bracelet pins - isn't really informative with GS, as some movement is intentional to allow the bracelet to follow the shape of the wrist - GS could easily make a bracelet with no play ('stiff'), like the Rolex, but we have to accept their differing design philosophy.

So as far as I'm concerned, the Rolex bracelet isn't better than the GS and that's having compared them on several occasions.


----------



## thetony007

blowlamp said:


> Both makes of bracelet use solid stainless steel so the heft will be similar. I suggest you compare them again, but this time notice how much more attention GS has given to the shaping, blending and polishing of each link. The Rolex uses three pieces of metal per link that are solidly joined first and then satin-finished as a whole, by contrast, GS links are individually finished and when assembled the centre link is slightly raised to give a greater sense of depth - the centre link can also articulate independantly from the other two.
> 
> The 'gap test' - where one checks for play in the bracelet pins - isn't really informative with GS, as some movement is intentional to allow the bracelet to follow the shape of the wrist - GS could easily make a bracelet with no play ('stiff'), like the Rolex, but we have to accept their differing design philosophy.
> 
> *So as far as I'm concerned, the Rolex bracelet isn't better than the GS and that's having compared them on several occasions.*


Well noted. So I had the watch on today, the whole day and must say I am quite pleased in terms of construction and comfort (!!!). The design though...for the price of the piece, I still would need more time to fully absorb this. My mind keeps repeating "what's the difference?"
However, I do want to give it a full week at least before I make more in-depth conclusions.


----------



## ryuhell

Hi guys

Can't really see from the pictures posted so far. Are the individual bracelet links angular like the sbgh255?


----------



## bigbombula

Congrats. That is is very nice diver, and I am sure it looks even better in person. I love the angular case shape. It certainly gives it a unique look and is reminiscent of some other Seiko divers such as the Samurai. 

Even though I do wish that Seiko made some smaller divers and sports models in general, I do agree with the OP that Grand Seikos tend to wear smaller than their dimensions would indicate. When I purchased my SBGN005 I tried on several different Grand Seikos and surprisingly the SBGE201 fit decently well on my small 6.5 inch wrist. The curved lugs and smallish lug to lug dimensions really help in that aspect. It wasn't an ideal size for my wrist, but it certainly could work.


----------



## thetony007

Hi all -

So first off, I want to thank and apologize to *Spencer70*. This is his thread and my intentions are not to steal his thunder. I want to congratulate him on the watch and also thank him for providing us with excellent images plus this thread.
With that being said, I would like to add my 2 cents.

I promised that I would give this 1 week before I shared some in-depth opinion. It has been 1 week and hence:

*Bracelet*
I had mentioned that I have been using my Explorer II modern as a daily wear. I own many other lovely pieces but this has been the watch that I rely on the most and therefore, I couldn't help but compare the SBGX337 to this. In terms of build quality, these two watches are very different yet share the similar trait of being tool watches. I still stand by what I had mentioned on the Explorer II's bracelet being of higher quality in terms of touch, wear and feel and still rank this with a score of 9. 
Now, with the GS - I have to be truthful and admit that my immediate observations were short sighted. The polishing and build on the watch is definitely magnificent to say the least. It is however, very very different in terms of wearability and feel. I ranked it an 8 initially but I would like to retract my score and give it an 8.5 instead. The boost of 0.5 comes from a subtle difference - the diver extension.

The diver extension on this piece is very industrial looking. It's definitely not refined but it really functions well. I mean EXTREMELY well. I'm based in NY/NJ area and like the rest of the country, it's been a very hot, couple of days recently. My wrists have swelled up so much in the past few days and having this extension has just been absolutely wonderful. Again, in terms of design, it's not the prettiest but it has served its purpose SUPERBLY.

I would like to give this bracelet a 9 but there is one small area that is noticeable and that is the length of the clasp. It has 3 micro adjustments hanging around as empty slots in length and thus, the clasp is, well, long. 
I have small wrists. 
The Explorer II, after resizing, sits comfortably on my wrist without any folding/floating gaps. The GS however, has a fold that makes the bracelet slightly angular on my wrist but oddly, there is no discomfort from it. It's just a design difference and hence, it does not make the bracelet sit evenly on wrist. This is where I took off the 0.5.
Oh, and the tapering on the GS bracelet - sexy. 
Nuff' said.

*Dial & Bezel*
The sunburst blue on the watch is really fun. It's Summer so if anything, it is definitely giving Summer vibes. The change in dial tone under different lights is definitely fun to look at. The maxi dials and the hands pop.
It shines and glimmers so well under various lights and the size, proportions and layout are like magnets - it just has me staring at the watch non-stop.

The broad sword hands and the yellow second hand are also very well proportioned and give spark to the overall vibe. The glass does smudge rather easily so I do have to wipe it at least3 times a day in order for me to look at the dial in a whistle clean mode.

Bezel is shiny and highly visible but it's also a smudge magnet. In addition, the clickiness of the bezel is different for me - it's butter smooth. It's firm with the unidirectional turn but it almost feels like its gliding when it is turned. This is different for me - but it's a good different. I did notice that with each day, the clickiness seems to be getting more crisp. Very interesting to say the least.

*Body*
From the site, the images had me in awe but when in hand, it's drop dead gorgeous. I don't know how else to say it. 
The height very manageable and will not be intrusive with cuffs and the overall size of the watch sits flush thanks to the lug 2 lug width. It feels about the same, if not smaller then the Explorer II but the numbers say otherwise (and this is why I love watches - they each have their own body to tell you a story, not just the digits to glam you)

The construction and finishing of the body is simply superb. It's better than the Explorer II (yeah I said it)
Heard so much about this "Zaratsu" magic and yes, it's really magic. I've already picked up small scuffs here and there and I can say this.
On the Explorer II (now this part is just a personal observation / opinion), scuffs look very noticeable to me and appear to "stand out". On SBGX337, these scuffs "blend in" and really, it looks like it's telling me that each scuff has its own story going on. (I know I'm sounding crazy here, but I really don't know how else to phrase this)

Oh and yeah, this watch is heavy. It's a good heavy.
When on wrist, it feels like your hands are under a nice set of tits - you know those natural set of tits that you can feel the heft when in your hands but it's a nice heft and you just want to keep them going on? That's what this feels like.
It does not feel like your holding the whole god damn women in your hands. (I think wearing a 46mm and up watches would probably feel like this)
Subjective but .... it, it's nice.

*The Logo - Grand Seiko (read: Not Rolex (or your brand of choice)) vs. $*
My initial reaction when I had the watch was "really, is this worth this much vs my Seikos?" - and this was on my mind for a good 3 days. 
I watched, read and studied MUCH about Grand Seiko and how different it is from Seiko. However, when I had this girl in hand and on the wrist, this was a hard mental hurdle for me. I was still in shock and disbelief that I paid quite a bit of $$$ for (Grand) Seiko. 
Well, after 3 days, I got over it. 
Now, I know why this *Grand* in the front holds its weight.

Oh, and also, it's my first HAQ watch. It's really sexy to see that it's on the _........exact.same.damn.second_ that I set it to since the 1st day. Hot Fire. 
The Explorer II is a beast when it comes to accuracy too but when I have it sitting in the case for 2 days, well, yeah.

*Quick explanation as to why I bought this watch - *
I've been having the itch for over a month now for a new girl. I was almost close to pulling the trigger on either the BB58 (was willing to pay premium, ....... was getting fed up waiting) or the new IWC Spitfire (so nice. so so nice.) 
Been in dilemma for a month between these two girls and I was constantly checking to see if there could be another one that could actually come in and shake me up. 
Enter SBGX337.

That's the story.

Let me end by saying this:
with the Explorer II (or any of my other previous and current watches), I never woke up feeling eager to put a particular piece on the wrist. 
This SBGX337 is really giving my dick and my wrist a hard on when I wake up. No joke.

Sorry it's long - will throw in pics below.
Thanks-


----------



## thetony007




----------



## Mr.Jones82

thetony007 said:


> This SBGX337 is really giving my dick and my wrist a hard on when I wake up. No joke.


What? Hahaha 
So what you're saying is we should expect a spike in sales in the senior demographic?


----------



## ahonobaka

@thetony, thanks for the review, what is your wrist size btw?


----------



## blowlamp

ahonobaka said:


> @thetony, thanks for the review, what is your wrist size btw?


Only he can answer that, but it definitely sounds like it's larger in the morning. ;-)


----------



## thetony007

ahonobaka said:


> @thetony, thanks for the review, what is your wrist size btw?


6 1/8 inch but it's been growing from the heat and the recent hard ons.
An unfortunate case of what Archie refers to as "chicken wrists" but nonetheless, the GS don't feel out of place (at least personally)


----------



## Mark355

thetony007 said:


> 6 1/8 inch but it's been growing from the heat and the recent hard ons.


----------



## DocJekl

dchang81 said:


> Looks nice. I like the looks better than my former sbgx117 if not a bit more generic styling. I get the whole "wears smaller," but these are still chunky watches for better or worse.


I like both, my SBGX115 and the SBGX337 which I'd like to add to my collection.


----------



## DHPSU

DocJekl said:


> I like both, my SBGX117 and the SBGX337 which I'd like to add to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 14338895
> View attachment 14338897


That's the SBGX115.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg

DocJekl said:


> I like both, my SBGX117 and the SBGX337 which I'd like to add to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 14338895
> View attachment 14338897


I apologize if this has previously been addressed, but does the newer SBGX337 wear larger than the SBGX117? It appears to. Thanks.


----------



## Mark355

dberg said:


> I apologize if this has previously been addressed, but does the newer SBGX337 wear larger than the SBGX117?


It must considering the 337 is 1mm larger in diameter with a more angular case.


----------



## DocJekl

DHPSU said:


> That's the SBGX115.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, sorry. I have it as an SBGX115 in my signature line. Typo'd...


----------



## SISL

On Spencer70's watch, the pip looks mis-centered in the triangle. Maybe a picture artifact...?


----------



## kamonjj

jdelage said:


> On Spencer70's watch, the pip looks mis-centered in the triangle. Maybe a picture artifact...?


I noticed this as well.


----------



## ahonobaka

Any chance we can get other size comparisons? More against the Turtle, SKX, other "common" divers at other ranges?


----------



## nupicasso

ahonobaka said:


> Any chance we can get other size comparisons? More against the Turtle, SKX, other "common" divers at other ranges?


Go back in the thread. They're there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

nupicasso said:


> Go back in the thread. They're there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen them. I'd like to see more


----------



## supawabb

Spencer70, that is a mighty stunning timepiece. The dial is gorgeous!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

.


----------



## GT27

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, cannot unsee that. Howd that slip by QC?


That is awful.

Seiko really need to get their sh1t together. Ugh.


----------



## soursenseless

GT27 said:


> That is awful.
> 
> Seiko really need to get their sh1t together. Ugh.


OK this is my first post EVER to WUS after years of lurking but it seems to me that it's just an optical illusion caused by the triangle-bit being recessed into the bezel, just as the numbers are.


----------



## blowlamp

soursenseless said:


> OK this is my first post EVER to WUS after years of lurking but it seems to me that *it's just an optical illusion caused by the triangle-bit being recessed into the bezel*, just as the numbers are.


Agreed. The fact that the percieved offset varies from pic to pic suggests this too.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

blowlamp said:


> soursenseless said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK this is my first post EVER to WUS after years of lurking but it seems to me that *it's just an optical illusion caused by the triangle-bit being recessed into the bezel*, just as the numbers are.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. The fact that the percieved offset varies from pic to pic suggests this too.
Click to expand...

I didn't see the above pics. You're absolutely right.


----------



## Spencer70

I’m still lovin it.


----------



## Spencer70

Blue Monday


----------



## thetony007

looking good there spence - 
I took mine off and have had it off for I want to say close to a week now to test my horni..I mean desire? Longing? Craving? Anyhow.

Yeah, I like this watch. My wrist keeps telling me to put it back on.


----------



## Spencer70

Off bracelet, onto a leather NATO


----------



## chongyixiong

Appreciate everyone's uploading of their picture here but does anyone here have also the SBGH255/257 to compare?
Want to see how both the angular case design / thickness compares. Cheers!


----------



## TCWU

Spencer70 said:


> Blue Monday


post#98 picture and following posts pictures
the lumi from picture looks like leaned to 1 o'clock hard to believe it's optical effect! unless the bezel insert is curved not flat?
I have seen video it all looks leaned to 1
maybe owner can clarify that for us! thank you!


----------



## Spencer70

I’ll clarify with some pics. Do you know, it might lean slightly to 1, but the bezel is not flat. It depends on the angle you look at it as it’s three dimensional.


----------



## Spencer70

Apologies for the quick and dirty shots, all done with my phone.


----------



## mattmartin

The bezel pip is not offcenter. I have the 335 and my bezel pip is deadcenter. When I was at the london boutique, I looked at the three they had (337/335/339) on display and all had the pip dead center.


----------



## TCWU

Thanks ...Spencer70
I will look at real watch when I am oversea...good to know it's not offcenter


----------



## thetony007

Following up with the question here as well and an image.
So to clarify regarding the pip - yes, it can be off center. However, there is a slight wriggle to the bezel and the "misalignment" can be corrected. Honestly, it doesn't bother me much since it can be adjusted to be dead center but do admit that this seems to be a QC issue.
And regarding the picture, the line you see on the top portion is dust - no issues with the bezel (at least so far) - and I aligned the pip so you can have a better view.
I'm still wearing it on the bracelet but am tempted to switch it out to a blue rubber strap. Just bought a green waffle strap from Uncle Seiko for my Baby Tuna. If the strap is good, I will likely buy from here again but I am tempted to splurge either on an Everest or ISOfrane straps since after all, this is a high quality watch and I want the stealth wealth mode going on heh heh;;

P.S. - still getting nice hard ons.


----------



## eurocopter

How wide is the bracelet link at the clasp? Is it 18 mm?


----------



## mattmartin

Yes, 18mm


----------



## eurocopter

mattmartin said:


> Yes, 18mm


Thank you


----------



## TCWU

saw the blue one and 339 today
the pip is actually center perfect because the triangle is cave in ...with an angle shot it will looks like off center...the store offer me 20% off..not sure which one to get ..more lean to 339 because it limited edition


----------



## TCWU

saw the blue one and 339 today
the pip is actually center perfect because the triangle is cave in ...with an angle shot it will looks like off center...the store offer me 20% off..not sure which one to get ..more lean to 339 because it limited edition


----------



## TCWU

did not know it's not available in USA 
don't know why?

it uses Tuna fat spring bar 22mm ones
confirmed with Seiko service center
they also quoted me the strap for $USD 110..not sure that's the right price or not
I think the silicon ones is over $200?


----------



## TCWU

love this baby
so beautiful amazing watch better in person ..
I think for me it's a good buy...
Now I am all set ..


----------



## TCWU

sorry double post
339 is a beauty love the look
at first I was think to get the blue dial but "limited" edition got me
I also thinking if I need to sell it the limited edition maybe able to get most of my money back
love this watch!


----------



## Spencer70

The new and the old. The old being a 1995 Sinn 903 with Lemania hand wound movement. The case is 41mm in diameter.


----------



## TCWU

beautiful watch
I love the case polish very unique with so many different angels 
this is my first GS
I found out why the watch really stands out
the indicator is not insert to the bezel it's on top of the bezel (don't know the name ..can't call it bezel insert..because it's not insert.)
can not stop looking at it when it's on my wrist ..love the watch


----------



## cadomniel

wow , love this watch I have been away from the forums for awhile and not been buying any watches this year but this one looks awesome.
I have a small 6.25'' wrist and before would not consider anything larger than a classic Submariner. The Seiko divers do wear a lot more comfortably than the chunky Tudors or the Omega SM300 MC.
Anyway this has been added to the wishlist...


----------



## TCWU

I post the 339 GS Silicon band pictures on here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/just-grand-seiko-sbgx335-quartz-diver-5042751-2.html

I like the GS style better ..did not switch it yet..I like my watch on bracelet because I am lazy...it's easy on and off..
Took some pictures to share this GS silicon band ...
View attachment 14532059

View attachment 14532061

View attachment 14532063

View attachment 14532065


----------



## stockae92

Having sold my "other watch", I am keeping the SBGX339 GS diver, and boy am I glad. 










I put it on 22mm Tuna strap which I found to be quite comfortable and a good match. And I think I am going to keep it this way for a while










The thing about the lume is that its not Tuna-bright. I can only call it "adequate" in real life.


----------



## TCWU

stockae92 said:


> Having sold my "other watch", I am keeping the SBGX339 GS diver, and boy am I glad.
> 
> I put it on 22mm Tuna strap which I found to be quite comfortable and a good match. And I think I am going to keep it this way for a while


Love this watch!
Why don't you put on the GS band?
(or you sold that band? it's only comes with 339)


----------



## Hoppyjr

It's a great watch. Here are some shots of my 335...


----------



## stockae92

TCWU said:


> Love this watch!
> Why don't you put on the GS band?
> (or you sold that band? it's only comes with 339)


Maybe I will give the GS strap a try later.

But I have the 22mm Tuna strap handy and the long tail side trimmed for my wrist size. I might as well give that a try first.


----------



## westcoastco

Where do you guys buy the quartz divers in the US? It doesn't look like these models are available in the US officially. Also, is there a titanium version? The steel spring drive divers are heavy beasts to me - not sure how this is.


----------



## TCWU

I got mine while I am visiting oversea (with a decent discount)
It's bit heavy but feel very comfortable on my wrist
only steel version now
love the watch it's a keeper
like the blue dial but yellow ring one is limited only 800 made so I go for limited 
check out with Seiyajapan or gnomonwatches
probably my first GS and the only one


----------



## TCWU

Sorry using my cell phone can not take any better shot
the hour indexes are gold color
love the watch it's much better in person than the web picture

View attachment 14574909

View attachment 14574911

View attachment 14574913


----------



## mattmartin

You might be surprised to find out that the 9f diver is heavier than the steel Springdrive diver. Its about 5-10grams heavier but you probably wouldn't notice it. The 9f diver sits closer to the wrist and feels to have a lower profile even though it has a slab sided case. If you can comfortably wear the spring drive diver, you'll be fine with the 9F. If the price isn't a dealbreaker, the titanium spring diver is sort of the best option because it is lighter than the steel siblings.












westcoastco said:


> Where do you guys buy the quartz divers in the US? It doesn't look like these models are available in the US officially. Also, is there a titanium version? The steel spring drive divers are heavy beasts to me - not sure how this is.


----------



## TCWU

I found the minute hand looks like the same material hand for quartz 1000M limited S23636
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/s23626j1-1978-golden-tuna-anniversary-owner-thread-4780515.html

GS quartz diver also share the same Tuna fat spring bar
anyone know more details about the GS diver hands
The tuna one hand is brass based ...I can see the same reflection under the light on both


----------



## mattmartin

GS divers hands are brushed titanium. grand Seiko has stated this frequently on their website and in news releases. 

The hands on the golden tuna reissue has similar brushing but not the same. I owned the golden tuna reissue for several months and found the rainbow hands to be striking.


----------



## ocieb

just discovered this watch - what a stunner. love that it has the 9f as well. it's on my list....


----------



## Watchguy151

Great looking watch....love the GS branding and appearance. Love that most people don't know what a Seiko GS is either. 

GS's are mostly worn by discerning watch enthusiasts and people who want to step out the mainstream.


----------



## Edwardc

Very nice.. I love the blue dial version of this


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Fantastic photos of a truly outstanding diver. thanks for posting!


----------

